# What’s Best Next: How the Gospel Transforms the Way You Get Things Done



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 13, 2014)

The good folks at the Reformed Forum have reviewed a recent book "What’s Best Next: How the Gospel Transforms the Way You Get Things Done". See http://reformedforum.org/podcasts/rmr80/. I have decided to purchase this book; it looks like an outstanding work on time management and productivity.


----------

